# MySQL Blob Größe



## sts1909 (13. Dez. 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne in meiner MySQL-Tabelle unter ISP3 Bilddaten speicher. Das Skript dazu habe ich mir schon gebastelt und das läuft auch prima - über die Sinnhaftigkeit bin ich mir im Klaren, das Ganze soll auch nur in kleinem Rahmen geschehen und weil es so einfacher ist ...

Allerdings habe ich in der BLOB-Grüße immer eine Beschränkung, so dass die Dateien automatisch gekürzt werde ... habe schon alles Mögliche probiert, aber ich kriege die BLOB-Größe nicht höher - die Einstellung am Server sind so wie sie sein sollen lt. Standard???

Hat jemand eine Idee welchen MySQL-Tabellen-Typ ich am besten nehme? Oder welche Einstellungen das sein müssen?

Hab im Forum dazu nichts gefunden ... :-(

LG, Steffi


----------



## Burge (13. Dez. 2010)

zeig doch mal dein script blob ist schon das größte was du in eine mysql db schreiben kannst. glaub in aktueller version bis 2gb größe per default oder so.
Da liegt der Fehler sicher wo anders.


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2010)

Die Größen der verschiedenen mysql Blob typen sind hier aufgelistet:

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/storage-requirements.html

Bei UTF-8 Encoding barucht man mehr Bytes, die Dateien werden also größer. Wenn Du auf der sicheren Seite sein willst, nimmst Du den longblob typ.


----------

